# mn opener



## carp_killer

anybody else gunna go shoot some doves on monday? whitehorse and me are gunna go get a few hopefully :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

you can have them all.


----------



## blhunter3

I will be there maybe


----------



## carp_killer

ya come joe. then i can outshoot you and get the dekes and calls


----------



## Pfeiferada

we are going out to lac qui parle county for monday and tuesday. My uncle farms out there and he got us permission to hunt a number of wheat fields. says that there are a lot of birds out there.

question - when you guys hunt doves in large fields, do you make a blind in the middle of the field, or you do you use layout blinds, or do you just lie on the ground, or do you only hunt the edges?


----------



## carp_killer

we dont need blaze orange for dove in mn right? wasnt 100% sure so thought i should ask first


----------



## bluegoose18

No need for orange, But I have a question can a person use lead shot in wma's in Mn? Mourning Doves :sniper:


----------



## whitehorse

no lead on public lands


----------



## carp_killer

i wanna see pics tommorow everyone


----------



## thehunterteen

I just went out this mourning and got one. but I hope to go again tonight. I also had a hawk attack one of my dove decoys.


----------



## WingedShooter7

went out this morning and between the 3 of us shot 35, sunflower fields is where its at!


----------



## goosehunternd

> went out this morning and between the 3 of us shot 35, sunflower fields is where its at!


unless it is next to a goose spread oke: we got down winded by dove hunters this AM and kinda messed up our shoot, Apparently some guys up here take dove hunting pretty serious, we ended up scratching 2 birds though, Proably about as much meat as 35 doves.


----------



## GKBassplayer

all the doves are in ND. 24 this morning, not terrible for 3 guys. Never gone before, and was a lot of fun, just a little too hot!



(Click for bigger picture)


----------



## WingedShooter7

Goose isn't open here so.


----------



## Pfeiferada

excellent opener. had 4 or 5 fields lined up before hand, and ended up picking up a few more on sunday, and boy did it pay off having options. 4 people, 3 guns, 1 yellow lab, and hundreds of doves. Shot our 45 on Monday, and then hunted in the rain (only lasted an hour) today, and shot 31. Absolute blast!! Here's a few picks of the better looking ones of our group dd:


----------



## Pfeiferada

i may be wrong, but i checked the regs and you can still use lead on public lands for dove, (ie. wma's) but just can't use lead on posted dove fields created by the dnr.


----------



## carp_killer

i will have ics of blhunters whitehorses and my dove hunt posted this weekend not going to do it on dial up. got 6 in the morning then i had 2 that night then i got 5 last night


----------



## Methuselah

I took my brother and two of his friends out for the opener and we managed to shoot 26 doves. Not bad for mn!

















I also got out before school on Tuesday and picked off 4 more.


----------



## carp_killer

well i finally have time to post a few pics


----------

